# Planet Gentoo Polska

## rasheed

Jeżeli ktoś z Was bloguje i porusza tematy Gentoo a chciałby zostać dodany do Planety Gentoo Polska dajcie mi znać na adres rasheed@gentoo.pl

Syntax maila jest bardzo prosty:

imię nazwisko (nick)

nazwa / adres bloga

adres feedu RSS

opis / uzasadnienie itp.

Planeta rusza lada chwila  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

Wreszcie będzie zebrane to w jednym miejscu... na razie mam przyjemność śledzić 2-3 blogi związane z naszą dystrybucją, ale ciekaw jestem ile istnieje takich miejsc, o których nic nie wiem, a są z pewnościa warte uwagi.  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen

Kiedy rusza planeta i pod jakim adresem ?

----------

## rasheed

Planeta ruszy jak tylko gaber będzie osiągalny i ustawi alias na planeta.gentoo.pl. Aktualnie mam z nim kontakt tylko mailowy. Cierpliwości.

----------

## qermit

ooo masz z nim kontakt mailowy??? to ciekawe.

----------

## rasheed

Że tak tylko spytam, co w tym takiego ciekawego?  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

No właśnie, dla mnie nic w tym też ciekawego, ja z nim mam kontakt mailowy, jabberowy i jeszcze mam numer komórki, zawsze mogę go złapać jeśli tylko chce.

----------

## rasheed

Zapraszam pod adres planeta.gentoo.pl.

----------

## qermit

albo mam pecha, albo coś nie działa

----------

## rasheed

Ponieważ serwer gentoo.pl leży, zawsze możesz użyć bezpośredniego linka - http://mklimek.org/planetgentoo.

----------

## m010ch

Widzę, że http://mklimek.org/planetgentoo też aktualnie padło... :/

----------

## pancurski

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Widzę, że http://mklimek.org/planetgentoo też aktualnie padło... :/

 

dokładnie, dodatkowo jestem proszony o nazwe użytkownika i hasło :/

----------

## m010ch

Już śmiga  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

Sorry, ale dzisiejsza planeta.gentoo.pl chyba przegiela bakiete lekuchno. Czy to maja byc wiadomosci ze swiata gentoo.pl czy jakies wynurzenia tych kilku panow? Bo jeszcze zrozumiem tower defence, ale "No habits!" albo "Wieczór" to juz za duzo jak dla mnie. Dlatego wlasnie nie czytam blogow innych, poza technicznymi...Nie interesuja mnie sprawy prywatne ludzi ktorych nie znam. Ciekawe kiedy sie doczekam sprawozdania z wieczornego seansu w kibelku, albo czegos rownie ekscytujacego. Jezeli jest to wina tych kolesi to nalezy skasowac te feed'y albo niech je zaczna porzadnie tagowac.

I mam nadzieje, ze nie jestem jedynym czytelnikiem p.g.pl  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

@blazeu

zgadzam się z tobą, jakiś czas temu stwierdziłem to samo, na planete zaglądam codziennie

----------

## Mr Adam

znowu coś padło, znaczy mam na myśli adres planeta.gentoo.pl

----------

## m010ch

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> znowu coś padło, znaczy mam na myśli adres planeta.gentoo.pl

 

http://planeta.gentoo.pl i całe http://gentoo.pl leży od września 2006 - na ten czas zastępczo działało http://mklimek.org/planetgentoo/, ale aktualnie jest tam taki OT (jak ktoś wyżej wspomniał), że wchodzę tylko z przyzwyczajenia.

----------

## trojkat

Jak dla mnie jedyną słuszną Polską Planetą Gentoo jest http://larrythecow.org/pl/ Przynajmniej tam jak prosiłem o zmianę adresu feeda to zrobili to od ręki. Swoją drogą skoro domena gentoo.pl jest nieużywana to można by chociaż jakieś sensowne przekierowanie zostawić na planetę.

----------

